# I now have heat!



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just had a gas line ran to the shop yesterday, son in laws are great. I have a big maxx 50,000 btu furnace that raised the temp from 45 to 65 in less than 30 minutes. My shop is 33×30 with a 9' ceiling. It only took me five years to get around to insulating, buying and hanging the furnace. Good thing it is done temps are starting to be at a point where it will be needed.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you using natural gas or propane? I am thinking of installing a radiant heater in my shop,the gas installer recommends" "compact Schwank (P40-R) I don't know how much it's going to cost to have a heated shop.
It is nice though to walk in to a warm garage in the middle of winter.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am using natural gas. The BigMaxx has a fan to push the hot air. My garage has R19 insulation in the walls and R30 in the ceiling. I hope it does not cost a fortune to heat. My budget is 88.00 a month right now for the house, so I will keep an eye on the monthly usage to see how much more I use.


----------

